# Cyberoam - backup & restore



## monizar81 (Oct 22, 2015)

Schedule Backup...

I want to point to my ftp...

my ftp is 

ftp://186.36.404.55:2500

but the cyberoam did not allow to put on port numbers...how?


----------

